# VPN Service that uses port 443/80 without SSL



## meistero (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Dears,

I'm a beginner! 

Our Government has blocked PPTP & L2TP ports.that's why I'm looking for a way to set up a private VPN service on my VPS that runs on ports 443 or 80.please help me!

I have 3 questions:

1.Is it possible to set up SSTP VPN service without SSL? (I don't need high security)

2.Can I create multiple OpenVPN connections with dedicated IPs on my Computer ?(for example 5 connections)

3.Which VPS (Windows or Linux)  and which OS of Linux (CentOS / Ubuntu /...) are better for private OpenVPN service?

Thanks!


----------



## johnlth93 (Sep 2, 2013)

1) If not mistaken you can setup openvpn without SSL encryption

2) I don't really understand this. I guess you can?

3) I would say Linux but it's up to you which one you're familiar with and can cope with. I would usually go with Debian due to the small memory footprint.


----------



## peterw (Sep 2, 2013)

meistero said:


> 2.Can I create multiple OpenVPN connections with dedicated IPs on my Computer ?(for example 5 connections)


You can have as many vpn connections as you want. They only have to be in different subnets (first 10.1.1.0/24, second 10.1.2.0/24, third 10.1.3.0/24). But only one vpn connection can be the default gateway.


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 2, 2013)

Wait, your government as blocked access to these ports for every ISP in the country/state/city/province?


----------



## johnlth93 (Sep 2, 2013)

Cloudrck said:


> Wait, your government as blocked access to these ports for every ISP in the country/state/city/province?


Yes, some country does that.


----------



## meistero (Sep 2, 2013)

Cloudrck said:


> Wait, your government as blocked access to these ports for every ISP in the country/state/city/province?


I think so,but  not sure!


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 2, 2013)

johnlth93 said:


> Yes, some country does that.


That's absurd, on what grounds do they claim for such actions? How do they implement such restrictions?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Sep 2, 2013)

Cloudrck said:


> That's absurd, on what grounds do they claim for such actions? How do they implement such restrictions?


On the grounds that they're a government entity?  

Seriously they're try to stick their willy in everyone's ears.


----------



## peterw (Sep 3, 2013)

Cloudrck said:


> That's absurd, on what grounds do they claim for such actions? How do they implement such restrictions?


Do you really asked that question after the NSA leak?


----------



## meistero (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks Guys for your help and attention!

I'm Persian,our Government is enemy  awareness!


----------



## acd (Sep 3, 2013)

No, you cannot create an SSTP vpn without SSL. SSL is an integral part of any SSTP setup. You may be able to create a VPN without SSTP however, for example GRE, IPsec, vtun or PPTP

 

Yes, you can tunnel as many IPs as you like and open as many connections as you like (within sane limits, like 100 connections on a 512MB vps).

 

I prefer debian, but you can do it with anything, even windows. I would shy away from windows because it is resource heavy for just a vpn service unless you have other needs for windows.


----------



## Cloudrck (Sep 3, 2013)

peterw said:


> Do you really asked that question after the NSA leak?


Yes I really asked that question because the NSA is a US agency, and I don't see what that has to do with whatever government he lives in.


----------

